# Info on Chero Cola Bottle



## marieb (May 24, 2012)

I have a Chero Cola Bottle. The bottle is stamped McRae, Ga. It is also stamped This Bottle Never Sold. I would like more info on the age and why it was stamped never sold.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

It was stamped never sold because all bottles were to be returned back to the company for cleaning and reuse, often a small fee was charged and then credited back to the user upon return. It could be anywhere from the early 1900-30's I'd figure, A picture would be the best way to date it for you...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

Is this the bottle?


----------



## marieb (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. That is the bottle. Thanks so much for the info.


----------

